
The sunken treasures of a Paris canal - ohjeez
http://www.theguardian.com/world/shortcuts/2016/jan/06/sunken-treasures-of-paris-canal-saint-martin
======
J_Darnley
For a loose definition of "treasure" \- rotting and rusting bikes and mopeds
and in typical French fashion _wine_ bottles.

------
chiph
San Antonio is also cleaning their riverwalk this month. They do it roughly
every 2-3 years. Most of what will be removed is sediment, but the usual
debris will also be pulled out - bicycles, dropped cellphones, assorted
personal belongings and trash.

[http://www.kens5.com/story/news/2016/01/03/s-drain-river-
wal...](http://www.kens5.com/story/news/2016/01/03/s-drain-river-walk-
maintenance/78240360/)

